# admission on donation



## z_shan.khan (Aug 23, 2010)

do you guys know is there any medical college who will give me admission on donation?
for e.g shalamar medical college.....!foundation university medical college or any fmh lahore......? plz do help me................
my fsc 815 and uhs 491....plz help me.....


----------



## jahanzeb07 (Jul 14, 2010)

z_shan.khan said:


> do you guys know is there any medical college who will give me admission on donation?
> for e.g shalamar medical college.....!foundation university medical college or any fmh lahore......? plz do help me................
> my fsc 815 and uhs 491....plz help me.....


i passed my F.sc with 849 marks and in UHS test 698 marks and also appeared in FMH lahore test we asked them if they want donation then we are ready for this but they wanted a large amount of donation which cant....


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

^ If you hav 15000$ DIMC will probably take you...thats ther tuition fee and they usually always have seats left over... then you might be able to transfer to Dow if you chose to...


----------



## z_shan.khan (Aug 23, 2010)

plz tell me that how much fmh demand?
and ramo u pls tell me is this amount for five year or all the years student have to pay this amount.......


----------



## z_shan.khan (Aug 23, 2010)

jahanzeb07 said:


> i passed my F.sc with 849 marks and in UHS test 698 marks and also appeared in FMH lahore test we asked them if they want donation then we are ready for this but they wanted a large amount of donation which cant....


how much they demand?


----------



## jahanzeb07 (Jul 14, 2010)

z_shan.khan said:


> how much they demand?


i went admission office of FMH with my father.without showing the selecleted candidates list, the parents of many students deposting fee.i saw a person who ready to pay donation about 10 lacs in addition to normal fee but they refused


----------



## z_shan.khan (Aug 23, 2010)

jahanzeb07 said:


> i went admission office of FMH with my father.without showing the selecleted candidates list, the parents of many students deposting fee.i saw a person who ready to pay donation about 10 lacs in addition to normal fee but they refused


but jani my friend got admission in fmh and he has only 815 marks.......without any type of donation.


----------



## jahanzeb07 (Jul 14, 2010)

z_shan.khan said:


> but jani my friend got admission in fmh and he has only 815 marks.......without any type of donation.


are you sure your friend get admission in fmh and plz tell me how


----------



## z_shan.khan (Aug 23, 2010)

jahanzeb07 said:


> are you sure your friend get admission in fmh and plz tell me how


i am 100 percent sure infact he has deposited his fee.....fmh is not a big issue.....actually cmh,shalamar and fumc etc are

will any other medical college give admission on donation?


----------



## dr. jawad (Jul 6, 2010)

z_shan.khan said:


> will any other medical college give admission on donation?


Independent medical college, Faisalabad. can accept you.


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

z_shan.khan said:


> and ramo u pls tell me is this amount for five year or all the years student have to pay this amount.......


Its 500$ (US dollars) admission fees and 15000$ per year tuition fees .. 75000$ for 5 yrs accordingly... its bloody expensive but your getting an mbbs degree from Dow University and the facilities and faculty are pretty awesome at DIMC ...


----------



## z_shan.khan (Aug 23, 2010)

dr. jawad said:


> Independent medical college, Faisalabad. can accept you.


its better to leave than independent



ramo91 said:


> Its 500$ (US dollars) admission fees and 15000$ per year tuition fees .. 75000$ for 5 yrs accordingly... its bloody expensive but your getting an mbbs degree from Dow University and the facilities and faculty are pretty awesome at DIMC ...


any other medical college you know its too much expensive.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

If you have to pay to get into med school then you don't belong there. Do everyone a favor and choose another profession. Thanks.


----------



## z_shan.khan (Aug 23, 2010)

MastahRiz said:


> If you have to pay to get into med school then you don't belong there. Do everyone a favor and choose another profession. Thanks.


mr. rizwan alvi what about those who have less then 60 percent marks and are mbbs in china...so dnt boast yourself...its all depend on practice...ok baby


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Using the wrongdoings of others to validate your own is just as criminal as trying to pay your way into med school.


----------



## z_shan.khan (Aug 23, 2010)

MastahRiz said:


> Using the wrongdoings of others to validate your own is just as criminal as trying to pay your way into med school.


i know what to do in my life so if you can help me what i have asked so welcome if not so please better to leave cause i don wana stuf ma head such a rough things.


----------



## Hopefulmedic (Oct 29, 2010)

What do you mean donations? You don't mean bribing do you? :O
Any of those doing this should ask themselves what they would do if they found out their doctors had paid their way through university, being a doctor is just as much about integrity and honesty as it is about science.
I know that many can't survive in Pakistan without bribing etc because so many people in the government are corrupt but I don't think you should be condoning it if you have a choice. How can something haraam ever make you happy?
Anyway, I hope I'm wrong about this and by donations you don't mean bribery, if so I'm sorry for making presumptions.


----------



## z_shan.khan (Aug 23, 2010)

Hopefulmedic said:


> What do you mean donations? You don't mean bribing do you? :O
> Any of those doing this should ask themselves what they would do if they found out their doctors had paid their way through university, being a doctor is just as much about integrity and honesty as it is about science.
> I know that many can't survive in Pakistan without bribing etc because so many people in the government are corrupt but I don't think you should be condoning it if you have a choice. How can something haraam ever make you happy?
> Anyway, I hope I'm wrong about this and by donations you don't mean bribery, if so I'm sorry for making presumptions.


baby donation means to give money to college not to a person like to bribe.it means to give money to college for the welfare of their own college.some college needs it as they cant survive without this.a well establishid college would never demand it. and mr. rizwan is just showing that i am a doctor on open merit. this is the merit and well above u please read that fmh is demanding how much donation for its own college.
so what you would say its bribe or donation?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

z_shan.khan said:


> baby donation means to give money to college not to a person like to bribe.it means to give money to college for the welfare of their own college.some college needs it as they cant survive without this.a well establishid college would never demand it. and mr. rizwan is just showing that i am a doctor on open merit. this is the merit and well above u please read that fmh is demanding how much donation for its own college.
> so what you would say its bribe or donation?





z_shan.khan said:


> i know what to do in my life so if you can help me what i have asked so welcome if not so please better to leave cause i don wana stuf ma head such a rough things.


Read the forum rules and follow them or nonsense posts like yours are going to be deleted.


----------



## z_shan.khan (Aug 23, 2010)

MastahRiz said:


> Read the forum rules and follow them or nonsense posts like yours are going to be deleted.


if it will be deleted so what?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Then no one will see your posts or reply to your questions-- isn't this self-evident?


----------



## xhedwig (Sep 27, 2010)

z_shan.khan said:


> baby donation means to give money to college not to a person like to bribe.it means to give money to college for the welfare of their own college.some college needs it as they cant survive without this.a well establishid college would never demand it. and mr. rizwan is just showing that i am a doctor on open merit. this is the merit and well above u please read that fmh is demanding how much donation for its own college.
> so what you would say its bribe or donation?


did you just call them baby? #shocked 

dude, thats a bit disrespectful. And you make no sense. 


Donations to medical colleges should be made with no strings attached. (Strings apply giving you admission after you give a medical college/hospital donation to open a new wing for eg.)

Its not fair for other people on merit who can only afford college fees. And especially who have a higher merit than people who give donations.) If you give a college donation in return for admission, that's a bribe or an unfair way of getting into medical school. So really buddy, if you have a lot of money to blow, how about you donate it to the flood victims or the Edhi foundation.


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

A student who can't make it to the open merit of even private colleges,
well my friend,medicine isn't for you.
Even if you can buy a seat,it would be a waste of money.
Because its the Doctors like you,who admininster wrong Injections and prescribe wrong medicines.
First make yourselve worthy of being a doctor and prove academically that you are Capabale enough.Else Leave medicine.

*AND i would request the modes,to please delete this thread.*
*We can't allow the discussion on a topic that is illegal (i.e buying seats)to begin with.*


----------



## Umair Naeem (Aug 11, 2010)

xhedwig said:


> if you have a lot of money to blow, how about you donate it to the flood victims or the Edhi foundation.


haha...nice ^^^^^donation=bribe=rishwat.....if you even have a lot of money, go for the foreign seat every medical college got 10 seats reserved for foreign or overseas Pakistanis.So if you really wants to become a doctor and wants to donate get that foreign seat..just do a Umra and your are overseas then


----------



## jahanzeb07 (Jul 14, 2010)

mubashir888 said:


> A student who can't make it to the open merit of even private colleges,
> well my friend,medicine isn't for you.
> Even if you can buy a seat,it would be a waste of money.
> Because its the Doctors like you,who admininster wrong Injections and prescribe wrong medicines.
> ...


i totally agree with you brother there are many such cases:happy:


----------



## z_shan.khan (Aug 23, 2010)

i agree but dear i got admission in many colleges on open merit but i want to go in best medical college.its my wish.ok. i am able to be a doctor. so dont discourage me or anyone else.those are also students who got admission on foreign seats and doctors.there is no difference between you and them.so dont boast yourself and don't discourage any one


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

z_shan.khan said:


> i agree but dear i got admission in many colleges on open merit but i want to go in best medical college.its my wish.ok. i am able to be a doctor. so dont discourage me or anyone else.those are also studentz who got admission on foreign seats and doctors.there is no difference between you and them.so dont boast yourself and dont discourage any one


best medical colleges don't need/accept donations #wink


----------



## z_shan.khan (Aug 23, 2010)

shanikhan said:


> best medical colleges don't need/accept donations #wink


i know and i have told someone seeking admission in fmh.that go to cmh. cause cmh dnt take donation etc.


----------



## Hopefulmedic (Oct 29, 2010)

z_shan.khan said:


> baby donation means to give money to college not to a person like to bribe.it means to give money to college for the welfare of their own college.some college needs it as they cant survive without this.a well establishid college would never demand it. and mr. rizwan is just showing that i am a doctor on open merit. this is the merit and well above u please read that fmh is demanding how much donation for its own college.
> so what you would say its bribe or donation?


I'm not too sure as to what you're trying to say but I think what you mean is that paying a 'donation' to a college isn't the same as bribing somebody...?
If the money you pay has any bearing on your admission or benfits you, and you are aware of the advantages this 'donation' offers then yes it does count as a bribe and you should seriously rethink your priorities in life. 
However, if you're doing it purely to help others and support college then good on you and we need more people like you in the world 
I don't mean to preach or anything, just thought I'd throw my two cents in there


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

z_shan.khan said:


> do you guys know is there any medical college who will give me admission on donation?
> for e.g shalamar medical college.....!foundation university medical college or any fmh lahore......? plz do help me................
> my fsc 815 and uhs 491....plz help me.....


 
you know what giving donation there are many ways to give out. To medical coleges its a great idea but geting site i think its not a donation for this anyother world is rishwat. pray to Allah he will help you. Don't worry and please try not to talk the way you are talking in past few posts. like this you will never be able to get admssion in any where. Good luck Allah may help you:happy:


----------



## xhedwig (Sep 27, 2010)

z_shan.khan said:


> i agree but dear i got admission in many colleges on open merit but i want to go in best medical college.its my wish.ok. i am able to be a doctor. so dont discourage me or anyone else.those are also students who got admission on foreign seats and doctors.there is no difference between you and them.so dont boast yourself and don't discourage any one


yes well DEAR... you cant get admission to the best college with donation. Do you really feel okay taking someone's seat who deserved it 100x more than you. Can you become a doctor knowing you were unfair before you even entered your school. No one's discouraging you from being a doctor fairly but people will discourage you to become a doctor through unfair means. 

Why do you think because this is a Pakistani forum, people here may not have a backbone? so DARLING, wake up and go to the school where you got admitted genuinely. Karma is a *****


----------



## z_shan.khan (Aug 23, 2010)

xhedwig said:


> yes well DEAR... you cant get admission to the best college with donation. Do you really feel okay taking someone's seat who deserved it 100x more than you. Can you become a doctor knowing you were unfair before you even entered your school. No one's discouraging you from being a doctor fairly but people will discourage you to become a doctor through unfair means.
> 
> Why do you think because this is a Pakistani forum, people here may not have a backbone? so DARLING, wake up and go to the school where you got admitted genuinely. Karma is a *****


i just want a suggestion a lot of people are restricting me of donation they are saying dnt waste your money.so today is pmdc visit in nims if it will be recognised so i will deposit my fee.otherwise hope for the best.


----------



## mistahsupah (Jul 6, 2010)

So you got selected on open-merit seat in other colleges and you want to get in the best if you can by any means. But you are going to a medical college which isn't even recognized yet it doesn't even have any reputation. I'm confused..... Why would you leave colleges sharing good reputation and having a brilliant faculty for NIMS...... Maybe you didn't get selected anywhere and thats your only choice. That explains you attacking other colleges and you telling people to leave them..... Specifically FMH and FMC....


----------



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

z_shan.khan said:


> mr. rizwan alvi what about those who have less then 60 percent marks and are mbbs in china...so dnt boast yourself...its all depend on practice...ok baby


Sadly, that is true. There are so many English medium universities in smaller cities where they don't even care about your high school %....


----------



## z_shan.khan (Aug 23, 2010)

mistahsupah said:


> So you got selected on open-merit seat in other colleges and you want to get in the best if you can by any means. But you are going to a medical college which isn't even recognized yet it doesn't even have any reputation. I'm confused..... Why would you leave colleges sharing good reputation and having a brilliant faculty for NIMS...... Maybe you didn't get selected anywhere and thats your only choice. That explains you attacking other colleges and you telling people to leave them..... Specifically FMH and FMC....


i am not attacking aon fmh and fmc.fmh is best but not than cmh and fumc. and when u will go to frontier u will come to know if am right or wrong. i dnt care cause i dnt wana argue u guys cause i visited nims and frontier.frontier hospital is not good. any how about me i got admission in lahore in recognized colleges. but its upto me where i wil go
..........................one thing remember in your mind..........................
it doesnt matter where from you have done your mbbs.
there are a lot of doctors from china who are most best than your king edward students. so i was just suggesting you guys about frontier ok. and its true. just wait and watch. and spoil your money.


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

z_shan.khan said:


> i am not attacking aon fmh and fmc.fmh is best but not than cmh and fumc. and when u will go to frontier u will come to know if am right or wrong. i dnt care cause i dnt wana argue u guys cause i visited nims and frontier.frontier hospital is not good. any how about me i got admission in lahore in recognized colleges. but its upto me where i wil go..........................one thing remember in your mind..........................
> it doesnt matter where from you have done your mbbs.
> there are a lot of doctors from china who are most best than your king edward students. so i was just suggesting you guys about frontier ok. and its true. just wait and watch. and spoil your money.


More Best is Gramatically wrong to begin with,
but how chineese doctors are best?Are you kidding?
Do you even know what's the pass percentage of China Graduated students in the PMDC test?
Out of 500 china graduates,only 30-40 of them cleared the test and you are calling them the best,its a difficult task even to find internships in Pakistani Hospitals.#roll 
It doen't matter much but college has to be recognized at least.#dull 
Have some common sense darling.


----------



## z_shan.khan (Aug 23, 2010)

mubashir888 said:


> More Best is Gramatically wrong to begin with,
> but how chineese doctors are best?Are you kidding?
> Do you even know what's the pass percentage of China Graduated students in the PMDC test?
> Out of 500 china graduates,only 30-40 of them cleared the test and you are calling them the best,its a difficult task even to find internships in Pakistani Hospitals.#roll
> ...


and a lot of govt. medical college graduated students are still waiting for the best in their life i know a lot of doctor.and also know a lot of doctors from china and doing well in pakistan you should have a common sense. and i will go to nims if it will be recognized.


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

z_shan.khan said:


> and a lot of govt. medical college graduated students are still waiting for the best in their life i know a lot of doctor.and also know a lot of doctors from china and doing well in pakistan you should have a common sense. and i will go to nims if it will be recognized.


What Exactly do you mean by *Watiting for the best* in their life?
They are practicing medicine ,aren't they?
They are giving and clearing USMLE's and PLAB's A,aren't they?
Even if Your beloved NIMS gets recognized by PMDC,it would still take a decade to be recognized by FAIMER AND IMED.
But you are intelligent,
You are leaving the recognized ones and going into the college that is not even recognized by PMDC,FAIMER,IMED,WHO...

Hatts of to you my friend.#cool .


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

z_shan.khan,

while we welcome your profound insights, your failure to read the forum rules has resulted in a permanent ban from this forum.

Thanks.


----------



## Iamme (2 mo ago)

z_shan.khan said:


> i am 100 percent sure infact he has deposited his fee.....fmh is not a big issue.....actually cmh,shalamar and fumc etc are
> 
> will any other medical college give admission on donation?


Do you know who to contact in fmh for donations?


----------

